

Best Project Management Tool - allthejobs

Ideally it could be free but we are looking for the best tool out there and there are a lot to sort through.
======
barryhand
Best completely depends on your use case.

My advice is to try a few and run your typical project scenarios through them
and decide which is the best fit for you and your team.

Top 3 recommendations:

1) Asana [http://www.asana.com](http://www.asana.com) 2) TeamworkPM
[http://teamwork.com](http://teamwork.com) 3) Trello
[https://trello.com/](https://trello.com/)

~~~
allthejobs
Thanks for the advice!

